# New Series- Gonbei AUS-10



## JBroida (Jul 22, 2013)

A quote from the video description and link to the product page:

In this video, we talk about our Gonbei AUS-10 series of knives. This series is a tough, durable type of knife, with very solid edge retention. It is meant to be a western handled equivalent to our Gesshin Uraku Stainless series. It's not too thick, not too thin, not too hard, and not too soft. Its very chip resistant, and will handle serious use in both professional and home environments very well.

You can find these knives here on our website:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/gonbei/aus-10-series.html

Thank you so much for watching. If you have any questions, please dont hesitate to contact us at [email protected] or check out our website www.JapaneseKnifeImports.com

Thanks.

-Jon and Sara

[video=youtube_share;hsMpgYLHZh8]http://youtu.be/hsMpgYLHZh8[/video]


----------



## KedarShenoy (Aug 10, 2013)

John,

Is AUS-10 in your experience particularly hard to deburr?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 10, 2013)

not horribly... but it depends on the HT a lot. This is more difficult to sharpen and deburr than our gesshin stainless series, but easier than, say, global.


----------

